# Wasser- oder Luftkühlung?



## TaiPan360 (17. August 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier, da ich nach über 10 Jahren endlich mal wieder einen Gaming PC aufbauen möchte. Ich hoffe, ich bin im richtigen Forenbereich.

Der Rechner wird direkt unter dem Dach stehen, an den letzten heißen Tagen war dort so um die 30 Grad. Dort hält sich auch ein Kater auf.

Nun zu meinen Fragen, ich dachte mir, ich nutze eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, um dort während des spielens die Temperatur besser zu halten.

Es stellte sich nun die Frage, ob bei der hohen wärme im Raum, eine Wasserkühlung besser wäre oder eher schlechter und da dort auch ein Kater ist, ob die Haare von ihm eher nachteilig wären?

Würde mich freuen, wenn man mir helfen könnte. Ich hoffe, bei den anderen bestandteilen des PCs habe ich nun alles.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. August 2020)

Wenn du nach der Raumtemperatur gehst, spielt es keine Rolle ob Luft oder Wasser. Ob du jetzt den Kühlkörper des Luftkühlers mit 30 Grad kühlst, oder den Radiator der Wasserkühlung, ist in dem Sinne egal. Auch einer Wasserkühlung geht nicht unter Raumtemp, da das Wasser ja nur die Wärme woanders hinbringt. Gekühlt wird noch immer mit der Luft!

Ein sehr guter Luftkühler (die großen fetten Doppeltürme) ist +- so stark wie eine 240 mm Aio-Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. August 2020)

Da du mit beiden Kühlungsarten niemals unter die Raumtemperatur kühlen kannst, sind beide gleich gut. Die Frage ist was du dir von einer Wasserkühlung selbst erwartest? Nur bessere Temps? Leiser als mit Lukü? 

Beide Fragen kann man mit der Wahl von den Komponenten (Lüfter, Küphlfläche) beeinflussen. Da wir nicht wissen was du für ein Gehäuse hast, wissen wir auch nicht was man da bei dir so maximal verbauen kann ... schon mal schlecht. 

Nach jahrelanger Nutzung einer Katze in Nähe einer Wakü kann ich sagen, das bei regelmäßiger Fellpflege der Katze egal ist ob du Lukü oder Wakü nutzt!


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

TaiPan360 schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn man mir helfen könnte. Ich hoffe, bei den anderen bestandteilen des PCs habe ich nun alles.



Hast du denn schon eine Konfiguration für deinen PC und es fehlt nur noch der CPU-Kühler?

Eine gute AiO-Wasserkühlung kostet ähnlich viel wie ein sehr potenter Luftkühler. Die Kühlleistung ist fast gleich, mit einem marginalen Vorteil für die AiO-Wasserkühlung. Ich würde zu einem Luftkühler greifen - der ist langlebiger. AiO-Wasserkühlungen lassen sich schlecht warten, soweit ich informiert bin.


----------



## TaiPan360 (17. August 2020)

Erstmal herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich plane gerade die Zusammensetzung, fest ist gerade nur eine Festplatte und die Grafikkarte, da heute Nacht im Angebot bekommen.

Powercolor RX 5700XT Dual DDR6 8GB und CRUCIAL MX500 M.2, 1 TB, SSD, intern habe ich. Geplant wäre, im Moment als Gehäuse das be quiet! Pure Base 500 DX, Moterboard MSI X570 Gaming Edge WiFi, der Arbeitsspeicher G.Skill Aegis 2x 16GB F4-3200 C16D-32 GiSB, als Prozessor den AMD Ryzen 7 3700X.

Ich wollte zumindest die beste Möglichkeit für die Kühlung des Prozessors in diesem Umfeld, ohne ein Vermögen auszugeben. Alles in allem sollte es nicht mehr als 1.500 € sein. Ein Monitor soll ja auch noch folgen.


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

SSD und Gehäuse sind gut gewählt. Mit den Custom Designs der 5700XT kenne ich mich nicht aus. In das Gehäuse würde ich noch einen zweiten 140 mm Lüfter vorne rein bauen. Da bietet sich ein Arctic F14 PWM an.

RAM und Mainboard sind nicht so gut gewählt. Das MSI X570 Gaming Edge WiFi ist eines der schlechtesten X570-Boards. Und es hat keinen Header für den Front-USB-Anschluss des Gehäuses. Es gibt quasi eine neue und verbesserte Variante: Das MSI X570 Tomahawk Wifi. Das kostet auch nur 10 € mehr (200 €). Oder du könntest über das MSI B550 Mortar Wifi nachdenken. Das kostet nur 150 €, ist aber etwas schlechter ausgestattet. Zum Beispiel kann es den Front-USB-C-Anschluss nur mit USB 3.0 an Stelle von 3.1 (X570 Tomahawk Wifi) bedienen. Der Aegis-RAM ist dafür bekannt, dass er manchmal den angegebenen Takt nicht erreicht und Abstürze produziert. Ich habe dir mal drei Vorschläge gemacht: Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC), G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) Geizhal
1. GSkill, 3200CL16: Die günstige Variante.
2. GSkill, 3600CL16: Die schnellere Variante, dafür etwas teurer.
3. Crucial Ballistix, 3200CL16: Die Variante zum Übertakten. 3600CL16 ist immer drin, 3733CL16 oder 3800CL16 je nachdem ob die CPU das mitmacht. Nach OC die schnellste Variante. Aufwand: 1-2 Stunden (+ 4-6 Stunden Stabilitätstest über Nacht). Schwer ist es nicht, es gibt Presets, die man einfach nur ins Bios überträgt. Bei fast allen läuft das stabil.

Zur Kühlen des 3700X reicht ein mittelpreisiger Luftkühler wie der Brocken 3


----------



## TaiPan360 (17. August 2020)

Ui, danke für die Tipps. Habe das Motherboard und den Arbeitsspeicher direkt mal geändert. Als Luftkühler hätte ich sonst den be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 genommen.


----------



## flx23 (17. August 2020)

Der dark rock 4 Pro ist auf jeden Fall mehr als ausreichend, mein 3900x wird damit locker gebändigt.

Bitte beachte, die letzten jahre hat sich viel getan. Du wirst aufgrund der Struktur des Prozessors keine idle Temps von 35 bis 40 Grad erreichen. Warum steht hier https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...s-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.html


Ansonsten gut darauf achten das du staubfilter an jedem lufteinlass hast und diese regelmäßig sauber gemacht werden. Nur so kannst du sicherstellen das trotz Katzenhaaren genug Luft durchkommt. 
Für solche Fälle sind natürlich die silent Gehäuse deutlich besser als reine Mesh Gehäuse! Das Darkbase sollte somit gute Dienste tun


----------



## nekro- (17. August 2020)

Wakü in einem Bequit lese ich leider nur schlechtes. Hast du das Gehäuse schon gekauft ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TaiPan360 (17. August 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Wakü in einem Bequit lese ich leider nur schlechtes. Hast du das Gehäuse schon gekauft ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Nein, ich habe bis jetzt nur die Festplatte und Grafikkarte, die ich weiter oben geschrieben habe. Nach und nach kommt nun der Rest.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. August 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Wakü in einem Bequit lese ich leider nur schlechtes.



Dann schau dir die Wahl des TEs noch mal genauer an, denn das Pure Base 500 DX hat eine Meshfront und auch oben ein Meshtop. Ich glaube das Redesign wird dahingehend für eine Besserung sorgen.


----------



## IICARUS (17. August 2020)

Mit dem be quiet! Pure Base 500 DX sollte es geht, da dieses Modell im Vergleich zu den anderen be quiet Mesh als Front hat und besser Luft für die Lüfter ziehen kann.


----------



## nekro- (17. August 2020)

Okay diese Version kenne ich tatsächlich nicht danke für die Info


----------



## flx23 (17. August 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dann schau dir die Wahl des TEs noch mal genauer an, denn das Pure Base 500 DX hat eine Meshfront und auch oben ein Meshtop. Ich glaube das Redesign wird dahingehend für eine Besserung sorgen.



Wenn mesh, dann aber schauen, dass du feine staubfilter verwendest. Tierhaare die in den Lamellen hängen machen wenig Spaß und senken die Kühlleistung mit der Zeit erheblich


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. August 2020)

Sicher dat ... auch be quiet! ist das bewußt, deshalb sind an beiden Meshöffnungen auch Staubfilter positioniert. 

Ein Tipp nebenbei, wenn man sich den Tower auf erhöhte Positionen stellt (wo das Tier sich eventuell sogar gar nicht vor die Öffnungen legen kann, weil kein Platz davor) hat man sogar die Chance, das sich gar kein Wust von Fell vor die Lamellen legen kann. Bis Dato ist für mich die perfekte Lösung.  Ich hatte (nur mal als Beispiel) jahrelang eine TT Symphony im Einsatz (nur Mesh ohne feine Staubfilter) und bei keiner Reinigungsaktion hatte ich auffällig Katzenhaare zwischen den Lamellen und schon gar nicht so viele das diese die Kühlleistung beeinträchtigt haben. 

Ich weiß ja nicht ob du eine Katze hast, aber irgendwie gehen da unsere Erfahrungen (sofern du da aus eigener Erfahrung sprichst) doch sehr weit auseinander


----------



## TaiPan360 (18. August 2020)

Wäre der Tower be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 nicht noch was besser? Das mit der erhöhten Position werde ich mal schauen, daß ich das machen kann.

Schaue mir gerade die Netzteile an, bin irgendwie etwas überfordert, wieviele es da gerade gibt. Es scheinen 650W eigentlich zu reichen, aber selbst dann gibt es ja noch unterschiedliche.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. August 2020)

Nein, denn gerade die Meshfront des 500 DX ist ja die "Innovation" in Sachen Airflow bei be quiet!, wenn du dir das Pro 900 (da hilft die Rev 2 auch nicht wirklich) holst du dir ein bekanntes Problem ins Haus ... geschlossene Front mit seitlichen Lufteinlässen.


----------



## SaPass (18. August 2020)

Zu den Netzteilen: Bitte *nicht *650 W kaufen. Das ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch. 500-550 W reichen aus. Wenn es etwas mehr sein soll, dann gleich 750 W. Das ist aber unnötig. Deine CPU zieht maximal 88 W, die Grafikkarte bleibt immer unter 250 W. Kommt unter Spielelast vermutlich bei 300 W Systemverbrauch raus. Das deckt sich auch mit vielen Leistungsaufnahme-Tests im Internet.

Eine Liste mit Netzteilen: Link.

Zum Gehäuse: Dark Base Pro 900 rev2 hat ein Volumen von 82 L. Das Ding ist riesig. Vorne passen sogar 3 140 mm Lüfter rein. Das sieht man nicht oft. Bestückt man das Gehäuse ordentlich mit Lüftern, dann gleicht die schiere Zahl an Lüfter die Nachteile der geschlossenen Front aus und die Hardware bleibt ziemlich kühl. Das Pure Base 500DX ist deutlich kleiner mit rund 50 L Volumen und hat damit auch weniger Platz für Lüfter. Aber dank der Mesh-Front ist der Luftstrom deutlich besser. Dafür ist das Gehäuse aber auch schlechter gedämmt. Auch wenn das Dark Base Pro 900 rev2 ein super Gehäuse ist - mir wäre es zu teuer.


----------



## IICARUS (18. August 2020)

SaPass schrieb:


> Dafür ist das Gehäuse aber auch schlechter gedämmt.


Eine geschlossene Front führt aber auch dazu das die Lüfter schneller laufen müssen um etwas die selbe Kühlleistung erreichen zu können und mit dem Mesh können die Lüfter besser die Luft ansaugen und müssen dann auch nicht mehr ganz so schnell laufen. 

Es kommt daher auf die Drehzahl der Lüfter mit an wie laut oder leise ein System ausfällt.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2020)

TaiPan360 schrieb:


> Schaue mir gerade die Netzteile an, bin irgendwie etwas überfordert, wieviele es da gerade gibt. Es scheinen 650W eigentlich zu reichen, aber selbst dann gibt es ja noch unterschiedliche.



Kein Crap kaufen.


----------

